# Site des impots : problème de certificat



## BIROC (17 Novembre 2009)

J'essaie, en vain pour l'instant, d'installer un certificat des impôts sur mon MAC (navigateur Firefox 3.5.5)
J'ai bien crée un certificat qui se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargement et dans le trousseau d'accès.
Dans Firefox 3.5.5 je le retrouve dans l'onglet serveur, mais il est absent dans l'onglet certificat
Si j'essaie de l'importer il me demande un mot de passe du style mot de passe portable de sécurité + clé privée ????? 
Comment m'en sortir ? Merci de vos réponses


----------



## SergeD (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur le forum,

depuis le trousseau d'accès, il faut exporter le certificat (sur le bureau) en extension .P12
puis sous firefox l'importer depuis les préférences.


----------



## BIROC (17 Novembre 2009)

SergeD a dit:


> Bonsoir et bienvenue sur le forum,
> 
> depuis le trousseau d'accès, il faut exporter le certificat (sur le bureau) en extension .P12
> puis sous firefox l'importer depuis les préférences.



Ca ne marche pas 

Dans Firefox Préférences/Avancé/Chiffrement/Afficher les certificats/
il y plusieurs ongles dont    serveur : je retrouve bien celui de la DGI et
                                     Vos certificats : vide  si je clique sur importer il me revoie toujours sur le dossier de téléchargement qui me demande cette fameuse clé


----------



## SergeD (17 Novembre 2009)

BIROC a dit:


> Ca ne marche pas
> Vos certificats : vide  si je clique sur importer il me revoie toujours sur le dossier de téléchargement qui me demande cette fameuse clé



mais à ce moment, tu peux choisir l'endroit où se trouve ton certificat, le bureau par exemple.
As-tu fait l'exportation depuis le trousseau d'accès sur le bureau?



*Note du modo :* et as tu lu cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ?&#8230; Apparemment pas 

On déménage !


----------



## Mac Chris (18 Novembre 2009)

est ce que ca marche sous safari4? Peut on déclarer ses impots?


----------



## BIROC (18 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 
je reprends le fil arrêté hier soir.
Je résume  : j'ai bien dans Firefox dans l'onglet serveur le certificat de la DGI, l'onglet certificat est vide.
Depuis le trousseau j'ai fait l'export sur le bureau. j'ai un fichier nommé de mon nom suivi de 12 chiffres sans extension.
Quand j'essaie de l'importer dans l'onglet certificat il me donne comme message  : échec de décodage du fichier, soit il n'est pas au format PKCS#12, soit il est corrompu ou le mot de passe est incorrect.


----------



## SergeD (18 Novembre 2009)

> Je résume  : j'ai bien dans Firefox dans l'onglet serveur le certificat de la DGI, l'onglet certificat est vide.


Je n'ai rien dans l'onglet serveur!!!!!!



> Depuis le trousseau j'ai fait l'export sur le bureau. j'ai un fichier nommé de mon nom suivi de 12 chiffres sans extension.


Ceci est le nom dans le trousseau.
Au moment de l'exportation tu as bien choisi:
Format de fichier Echange d'informations personnelles (.P12)
Quel est le nom du fichier sur le bureau?
Si tout cela est bon, c'est que ton certificat n'est pas bon, d'où vient-il?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h24 ----------




Mac Chris a dit:


> est ce que ca marche sous safari4? Peut on déclarer ses impots?


Non, toujours des problèmes avec le certificat. ça marche très bien avec FireFox.


----------



## BIROC (18 Novembre 2009)

BIROC a dit:


> J'essaie, en vain pour l'instant, d'installer un certificat des impôts sur mon MAC (navigateur Firefox 3.5.5)
> J'ai bien crée un certificat qui se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargement et dans le trousseau d'accès.
> Dans Firefox 3.5.5 je le retrouve dans l'onglet serveur, mais il est absent dans l'onglet certificat
> Si j'essaie de l'importer il me demande un mot de passe du style mot de passe portable de sécurité + clé privée ?????
> Comment m'en sortir ? Merci de vos réponses





Bon j'arrête de me prendre la tête avec ce problème
J'ai bien le certificat au format .P12 dans Firefox, mais quand je me connecte sur le site gouv.fr il me dit tjrs qu'il n'y apas de certificat dans le navigateur
Je vais revenir aux déclarations papier
Merci quand même


----------



## bricbroc (18 Novembre 2009)

L'ajout du certificat fonctionne parfaitement sous FF 3.5.5
Je viens d'exporter, via la fonction "sauvegarde" mon certificat firefox pc, vers un fichier toto.p12, je lui ai associé un mot de passe et j'ai posé le tout sur mon disque réseau.
Coté Mac, toujours dans Firefox, cela se passe dans "Firefox/Préférences/Avancé/Chiffrement/Importer", je sélectionne toto.p12, et c'est terminé.

Après, dans le cas d'un premier certificat fourni par la DGI et déclaré "pourri", il faut le détruire et en redemander un autre. Au final il doit apparaitre dans le "Gestionnaire de certificats/Vos certificats", sinon le site impots.gouv.fr ne peut pas le trouver non plus !

Cela me parait dommage de rester à la déclaration papier pour une histoire à 3 clics


----------



## BIROC (19 Novembre 2009)

bricbroc a dit:


> L'ajout du certificat fonctionne parfaitement sous FF 3.5.5
> Je viens d'exporter, via la fonction "sauvegarde" mon certificat firefox pc, vers un fichier toto.p12, je lui ai associé un mot de passe et j'ai posé le tout sur mon disque réseau.
> Coté Mac, toujours dans Firefox, cela se passe dans "Firefox/Préférences/Avancé/Chiffrement/Importer", je sélectionne toto.p12, et c'est terminé.
> 
> ...


Merci mais j'ai tout de même un problème qui persiste, car si j'ai bien le certificat .P12 dans Firefox (Gestionnaire de certificat/vos certificats)  l'onglet serveur est vide, ce qui ne devrait pas être non ?
Si je fais l'import dans cet onglet il arrive bien, mais en fermant firefox il disparait de l'onglet vos certificats. Jen tourne en rond
De toutes façons en se connectant su le site des impôts il me jette car il ne trouve pas de certificat


----------



## bricbroc (19 Novembre 2009)

C'est quoi cet "onglet serveur" dont tu parles 
Je me suis peut-être mal expliqué, va faire un tour chez lui :

http://genma.free.fr/spip.php?article333

il a mis 2 images ce sera peut-être plus clair pour toi


----------



## Mac à Rosny (3 Février 2010)

Impossible de créer un certificat sous FF 3.6 et 10.6.2.  
Voir ici aussi.


----------



## Smars (5 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ces infos 

Ayant Snow leopard, et beaucoup d'inexpérience, j'ai tenté à partir de Safari de m'abonner et de recevoir un certificats sur le site des impôts. Gentiment le site m'a indiqué que ni l'OS ni le navigateur n'était compatible ... Faisant fi de ces avertissements j'ai quand même continué la procédure de récupération d'un certificat, pour finir sur ce forum car le site refusait obstinément de me reconnaitre.

La procédure d'export en .p12 n'était pas disponible avec le certificat ! l'import de certificat n'était donc pas possible sur firefox. Cette fois ci j'ai tous recommencer avec firefox 3.6 : 1/ révoquer le certificat sur le site des impôts 2/ régénérer un certificat tous neuf.

Là je n'est plus rencontré aucun problème pour accéder à ma déclaration en ligne.

Attention toutefois de ne pas abuser de la génération de certificat, celle ci est limitée à trois par an...

ciao


----------

